# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Αρσενικό ή θηλυκό cockatiel???

## Anestisko

καλησπερα μηπωσ μπορει να με βοηθησει κανεις και να μου πει αν το παπαγαλακι μου ειναι αρσενικο η θηλυκο

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## mitsman

Παλι τα ιδια Ανεστη.... 3 φορες σου εχω δωσει ενα θεμα να διαβασεις να δεις οτι το πουλακι σου ειναι λουτινο και να διαβασεις 3 πραγματα για αυτο... τελικα το μονο που σε ενδιαφερει ειναι να σου πει καποιος ειναι αρσενικοη θηλυκο.
Μην με στενοχωρεις και διαβασε 5 πραγματα για το πουλακι σου!!!!

----------


## cowboysxaris

τι ειναι το λουτινο??

----------


## Anestisko

Δημητρη το θεμα που μου εδωσες το διαβασα ολο και σε ευχαριστο διοτι εμαθα πραγματα τωρα ρωτησα για σιγουργια για να μαθω απο καποιον ειδικο τωρα, τι να πω

----------


## Anestisko

Χαρη το λουτινο ειναι ενα ειδος κοκατιλ

----------


## mitsman

Αν το ειχες διαβασει θα ηξερες οτι στα lutino cockatiel λεει:




> *Lutino
> 
> Το Lutino είναι ένα λευκό πουλί με πορτοκαλί μάγουλα, λίγο κίτρινο, ροζ πόδια και κόκκινα μάτια. Η ποσότητα και η ένταση του κίτρινου χρώματος διαφέρει από πουλί σε πουλί.
> Κάποιες φορές τα πουλιά αυτής της μετάλλαξης έχουν ένα κομμάτι γυμνό από πούπουλα πίσω από το λοφίο τους, το οποίο προέκυψε κατά τη διάρκεια της εξέλιξης για τη δημιουργία της μετάλλαξης αυτής. Το ιδανικό Lutino δεν πρέπει να έχει καθόλου καράφλα.
> **Ο διαχωρισμός φύλου είναι αρκετά δύσκολος. Και στα δύο φύλα έχουμε έντονα πορτοκαλί μάγουλα σε αντίθεση με όλες τις άλλες μεταλλάξεις. Τα θηλυκά έχουν συνήθως τις μπάρες στην ουρά και τις βούλες στο εσωτερικό της φτερούγας αλλά για να τις διακρίνουμε απαιτείται έντονος φωτισμός. Ένας συνδυασμός που υπάρχει συχνά είναι τα Lutino Pearl θηλυκά που φέρουν πέρλες στις φτερούγες και την πλάτη.**
> Το χρώμα μπορεί να ποικίλλει από εντελώς λευκό ως εντελώς κίτρινο. Κάποια λουτίνο έχουν έντονα κόκκινα μάτια, αν και στα περισσότερα κατά την ενηλικίωση το χρώμα γίνεται το τυπικό καφέ.
> Από πολλούς εκτροφείς δεν προτείνεται η μίξη λουτίνο με cinnamon καθώς παράγει ένα «βρώμικο» λουτίνο πουλί. Οι ιδανικοί συνδυασμοί είναι να ζευγαρωθεί με ένα pied ή ένα pearl cockatiel.*

----------


## cowboysxaris

οχι δημητρη δεν κα8ησα να ψαξω σε πιο σημιο εγραψεσ για το λουτινο, 2 το ρωτισα ενημεροτικα επιδη διαβαζα δεν εχω κοκατιλ και 3 δεν καταλαβενω προσ τι η επιθετικοτιτα???

----------


## mitsman

> οχι δημητρη δεν κα8ησα να ψαξω σε πιο σημιο εγραψεσ για το λουτινο, 2 το ρωτισα ενημεροτικα επιδη διαβαζα δεν εχω κοκατιλ και 3 δεν καταλαβενω προσ τι η επιθετικοτιτα???


Χαρη δεν απευθυνομουν σε εσενα αλλα στον Ανεστη!

----------


## cowboysxaris

με συγχωρησ, αλλα ετσι το ελαβα, εδω αλλωστε απο οτι γνωριζω, μαθενουμε, βοηθαμε, ανταλασουμε, οχι κατι παραπανω..

----------


## mitsman

Ακριβως ετσι ειναι Χαρη.... απλα επειδη ειναι πολλα τα παιδια που χρειαζονται βοηθεια.... οταν εγω αναλώνομαι να λεω το ιδιο πραγμα 3- 4 φορες τοτε καποιο αλλο παιδι που εχει αναγκη δεν θα εχει την βοηθεια μου γιατι δεν θα προλαβω!!!!!
Βοηθεια πως να βρεις τις πληροφοριες που χρειαζεσαι!!!!!
Τελος παντων... Ο Ανεστης πλεον εχει ολες τις πληροφοριες που χρειαζοταν....

----------


## cowboysxaris

ειναι στο χερι του κα8ε ενα. τι 8ελει να ακουσει, η επιβολη προσβολη κτλ δεν νομιζω να χρειαζετε, δεν πειραζει και σε περιοδο φορτε 8α βοη8ησουν αλλοι εμπειροι τουσ αλλουσ που χρηζουν βοη8εια, δεν χρειαζετε να τρεχεισ για ολουσ. χαιρετω

----------


## olga

Γειά σου Ανέστη, ο παπαγάλος σου πόσο είναι? Αν είναι κάτω απο χρόνο δύσκολα θα καταλάβεις το φύλο του. Και τα Lutino είναι δύσκολο να τα ξεχωρίσεις ακόμα και απο κοντά ποσο μάλλον απο φωτογραφία, στην πρώτη φωτο μου φαίνεται για αρσενικό και στη δεύτερη για θηλυκό ίσως να φταίει και ο φωτισμός.

Για να είσαι πιο σίγουρος μπορείς να παρατηρήσεις και τη συμπεριφορά του πουλιού, δηλαδή αν κελαηδάεικαι τραγουδάει όπως τα αρσενικά. Έχω δύο Lytino και κάποιες φορές πρέπει να κοιτάξω πιο προσεκτικά για να τα ξεχωρίσω...

----------


## Anestisko

Ολγα ο παπαγαλος οντως δεν ειναι ενος χρονου αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι  κελαηδαη-τραγουδαει πολυ σπανια και ασχημα

----------


## olga

Tι εννοείς άσχημα? δες και κανένα βίντεο για να ακούσεις πως κελαηδάνε. Δεν εννοώ κελάηδημα το κράξιμο που κάνουν γενικά. Οπότε αφού είναι και κάτω απο χρόνο δύσκολα θα το καταλάβεις απο τα μάγουλα και τα φτερα.

----------

